# What would you do?



## Madison Marie (Sep 3, 2013)

Okay,

I am trying to decide whether or not to opt for thyroid removal. I currently take 100 mcg levothyroxine. An ultrasound found 2 nodules over 1cm. However, when I went in for a biopsy, both the radiology tech and the doctor agreed there were no discrete nodules, but that the thyroid is enlarged and full of nodules that all run together. They said they could take a sample from each lobe, but I didn't want to get stabbed in the neck so they could blindly pull random tissue. That just seemed pointless to me.

After consulting with my ENT again, he said that the lack of discrete nodules made my swollen lymph nodes (I have many) a little less concerning. He seems to be leaving it up to me whether or not I want to opt for removal. He wanted me to try an anti-GERD medication first just to make sure that acid reflux isn't causing my symptoms, but I've already done a prescription of omeprazole a few months ago with no relief from the pain.

I know surgeons cut, so I'm not surprised the option is on the table. I am leaning toward removal, but I would love to know what some of you would do. The position of my thyroid, which is quite enlarged and heterogeneous, has it butting right up against my collar bone on both sides. It is just barely below the collar bone line on one side. It causes me a lot of pain, so much so that I have been taking prescription pain medication.

Would you just have them pull it, or would you opt for further studies first. Lymph node biopsy? MRI?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My standard line: thyroid surgery was one of the best things I've ever done and it's improved my quality of life exponentially.

That doesn't mean there aren't ups and downs, etc. But once you get through that first year, things are WAY better.

Regarding additional tests, I guess my question is, aside from pain (which I'm not minimizing), are your labs stable and other symptoms under control?


----------



## Madison Marie (Sep 3, 2013)

No, my other symptoms are not under control. I have been medicated to a TSH of 2 and I still feel awful. My symptoms span the entire list of hypo symptoms and have continued to worsen rather than improve on medication. I haven't been able to drive or work a normal job outside of my home in nearly two years.

I have actually read a lot of your story, Joplin. My hope is that my experience will be the same after removal. That after some time I can finally stabilize and live a semi-normal life. I'm just nervous about having surgery, and I don't want to jump into it hoping for a miracle and regret it later. On the other hand, I don't want to play the part of a lab rat. I suppose getting it out will tell me once and for all whether or not there is something ominous growing in there.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Totally understand. And, honestly, if they didn't say "cancer" I wouldn't have gone through with the surgery, no matter what my symptoms were/are. I am that surgery-adverse. 

It's very easy for me to say "GO FOR IT!" when I sit on the other side and things are good. I know a lot of people struggle more than I have post-op. We are just so very different and there are so many variables in life...there's no guarantee, which I'm sure you already know.

Lots of luck with your decision. Hopefully others will drop by soon enough.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm struggling post op a little with hypo-ness, but having mine out is still the best thing I have done for myself. I no longer have acid reflux and my esophagus has straightened itself out again so I can swallow normally for the first time in years.

I didn't have cancer (yay!) but I had a bunch of nodules and my thyroid swelled up to the point where it displaced my esophagus and was painful at times. Just the physical relief of those symptoms was enough to justify my surgery and I'm slowly making my way through the medication titration process now.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm sitting on the side with a partial thyroidectomy with uncontrolled Hashimoto's and wish to God they hadn't found clean edges and taken it all out when they found cancer the first time. I was in my 20's so apparently leaving me with this malfunctioning thing was supposed to be a good thing. What every young woman wants, right?

I've been pushing to have a total TT for the past couple of years. I have suspicious nodules and now a lot of pain in my neck where my remaining thyroid is that sometimes goes up to my ear. If I was offered a total TT tomorrow by a skilled surgeon I'd skip into the OR. Seriously. But I am a bit biased here.

Most people with Hashimoto's and continuing problems have told me that getting a TT is the best thing they ever did. I can't see things being even worse after getting it out as 250 mcg of Synthroid isn't controlling it and I've gone hyper recently. I feel awful and along with my parathyroid issues I haven't been myself in years. I really want to find that person again.

In the end, it's always up to you. Weigh the pros and cons, think about how things are now and how things could change for you after a TT.


----------

